# 01 GLE - P0171 Code



## lexluthor (Dec 26, 2006)

I just started getting a P0171 code on my 2001 Maxima GLE with about 70K miles.

I've done some searching and it looks like the prime culprit is the MAF (Mass Air Flow Sensor?).

I saw some posts suggesting that I could get part number 226802Y001 for less than $100. Is that the part I need? Where's the best place to get it?

Is this a replacement that someone who's not overly handy with cars (me) could do by myself?

Is there somewhere that shows the exact process for replacing this part?

Is there any way to clean this part or does it have to be replaced?

Anything else I can do/try as part of troubleshooting this P0171 code?

Also, yes, I have noticed some hesitation lately after a cold start. Maybe the first minute or two, sometimes when I hit the gas, I don't get a response.

Thanks in advance.


----------

